

Ask HN: rate my work - musiic703

Hello hackers! I am currently working on a idea that consist of engaging job seekers and employers to interact more and perhaps giving the job seeker  more success by using simple tools such as messaging and also being able to have a profile.<p>I am all new to the programming and please keep in mind this is my very very first website I have ever build. I need feedback on the site or on the idea. Please feel free to Comment whatever is on your mind. Any feed back will be much appreciated.<p>Workzstation.com/final/index.php
======
sneezer
This is definitely an attractive home page, musiic. And, very impressive for a
new programmer! The arrows and animation look great.

Some points:

\- Try to avoid using html tables. They're generally frowned upon for things
that aren't data.

\- The spaces between your words and your colons are not consistent.

\- Your : formatting on the "Repeat Email" row is off in Chrome.

\- Place limits on the length of input in your textboxes using the maxlength
attribute.

------
sudhixervmon
I think - this is an excellent start. Continue working and get to a stage
something can be tested end -end. I created a profile and was not able edit my
profile. Listing jobs? not sure I understand the context. Your idea sounded
great but the site did not reflect the idea. That is my feedback. Keep going.
You seem to have decent aesthetic sense.

~~~
musiic703
Thanks for the feedback I made where you can edit your profile and choose a
profile pic on the 2nd row, first 2 columns. But thanks will keep continue on
it

------
GoofyGewber
Change the logo colors, to something that attracts more attention

